
Ask HN: How do you get your employer to provide an ergonomic workstation? - adetrest
I recently started working for a new company. My friend got me hired, and the work is ok.<p>They of course have a giant open space office, and we&#x27;re sitting next to each other on very long tables. They&#x27;re part of a much larger, profitable company, but this spin-off business unit operates like a 500 people independent &quot;lean&quot; start-up.<p>The office seats they issue are either plain chairs (like dining chairs, no arm rests, nothing adjusts) or reclining padded seats (can&#x27;t disable reclining, very poor back support). The desks aren&#x27;t height adjustable (they&#x27;re too high), it&#x27;s a fight to get an external monitor, keyboard, trackball, monitor stand.<p>I can&#x27;t work hunched on my laptop all day, it just hurts too much the next few days. There is no health plan to cover the physio consults because of the pain or an HSA I could use to expense the equipment.<p>I don&#x27;t want to change jobs because aside from the ergonomic aspect, I&#x27;m fine with it. I don&#x27;t want to cause too much waves either out of respect for the friend who got me the job and because I need the income.<p>For people who have been in a similar situation, how did you get your employer to provide and ergonomic workstation with properly adjusted desk, adjustable office chair, and the required peripheral to not destroy your health while &quot;changing the world?&quot;
======
shikoba
If they can't spend $30 to buy you a chair to preserve your body you should
not work with them. They don't deserve that you destroy your own body for
their own profit.

------
ardy42
Get a doctor's note saying you need one due to back issues or something.

------
gregmorton
Or buy your own chair.

